# My little unexpected weekend project



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Good job with the installation. Nice and clean!


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I'm very articulate with my wiring as well. You spent alot of time cleaning it up, make sure they don't vibrate against any of the metal or holes you ran them through or you'll have created a bigger problem. Opener looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Now all you have to do is find who stole the front wheel from your bicycle so you can go riding.:laughing:

Oh, I did see another problem with your garage in general:


It's too dang clean. Who has a garage that clean?

Nice looking install though.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

You might have a code violation with the bike hanging in front of the electrical panel!

Nice job.


----------



## PatrickGSR94 (Mar 2, 2011)

nap said:


> Now all you have to do is find who stole the front wheel from your bicycle so you can go riding.:laughing:
> 
> Oh, I did see another problem with your garage in general:
> 
> ...


Yeah right, I just didn't show the rest of it. :laughing: I wish it were clean. Both of our cars fit in there, but other than that it's difficult to get around in there. One of these days I'll have the money to build some shelves, peg boards, etc.

Right now all my floor tiling junk is in the middle right in front of the gray metal shelves (pic taken before that stuff got piled up), which makes it even more difficult to navigate.


----------

